# Long Island Feb 13 Thread



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Thought I would see if this gets any traction since I have not seen many pics or vids from this storm from Long Island...here at end of LONG driveway in Huntington, Long Island, NY -long uphill to get there - finally worked my way out...great night and day! Now I'm just watching all your videos - needs to get some of my own.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Heres a random few


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

There we go! That one looks like the "Road to Baghdad!" Where was that specifically?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

why the generator? to keep the block heater running while working in the skid? good idea. 
and looks like you had an oopsie with the light


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Man i could write a novel on this storm. 
All plowing shots we're in middle island. 30" recorded. Cars on both sides, nightmare in the middle. 

The generator was because sunday i still couldnt get on my block so i had to park at nesconset bagels and that night it went down to 10/15 degrees so in the am it wouldn't start lol. The light was the least of my worries, that plow looks like swiss cheese so i took my winnings down to jersey and bought a 9' v plow. You're welcome, it wont snow for another 2 years !!!'


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Edit- that road is middle country road(25) at rocky point road!!! This was taken saturday at 11 am. Our dump truck driver got stuck here at 8 pm friday and that was the earliest i could get him out. Had to plow the whole road and intersection around cars to get to him


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You left that generator unattended? If so, you're a brave man!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

alldayrj;1607896 said:


> Man i could write a novel on this storm.
> All plowing shots we're in middle island. 30" recorded. Cars on both sides, nightmare in the middle.
> 
> The generator was because sunday i still couldnt get on my block so i had to park at nesconset bagels and that night it went down to 10/15 degrees so in the am it wouldn't start lol. The light was the least of my worries, that plow looks like swiss cheese so i took my winnings down to jersey and bought a 9' v plow. You're welcome, it wont snow for another 2 years !!!'


No Sh*! - last plow I bought was 2 years ago - didn't snow since - until 8 Feb! Damn - you cursed us again! ha!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I was 100' away eating breakfast. It wasnt there all night, we just hooked it up long enough to get the juices flowing then it started

Sorry dave, i just had to have a V! .


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

alldayrj;1607919 said:


> I was 100' away eating breakfast. It wasnt there all night, we just hooked it up long enough to get the juices flowing then it started
> 
> Sorry dave, i just had to have a V! .


No worries! I just now know I can take vacation now as it will NOT snow again as someone bought a new plow!!! (I would love one as well!)

What is with buying it in Jersey - break on price - tax - know someone across the river?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone with videos of the Long Island storm?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Found a sick deal on craigslist. I bought my dump truck there too. Prices are reasonable and they arent trying to pull a fast one on you (for the most part) like in NY.

I have a half hour go pro video, i need to cut it way down but theres lots of stacking and you can see i came back to where i started and it all blew in and looks like i never touched it

The grill off my truck








Cops chained up








Snacks in the bobcat








Found this in a snowbank, anyone? Bueller?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Lemme know about that dealer in Jersey - where - names etc if ya can...great pics...love that find in the snowbank. Somewhere, someone is saying, I swear I put that on last night!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

My bad, its all of craigslist.org, not a dealer. I'm on there all the time. What are you looking for?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

alldayrj;1607998 said:


> My bad, its all of craigslist.org, not a dealer. I'm on there all the time. What are you looking for?


no - nothing in particular - did not know if you found a great dealer - got it...

Ya, you can find some good deals, just have to search and search til you find the right one - and usually you can pick them out. You certainly can pick out the crap deals right off the bat. Thanks.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is few of mine:


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

That second one is cool - where ya at there?


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bohemia. Noticed all the snow blowing off the flat roof from building on the right? PITA


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

The lights Green lets go


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

:crying:I bought a new to me pickup and 2 years later it snowed.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

L.I.Mike;1608689 said:


> :crying:I bought a new to me pickup and 2 years later it snowed.


 We're screwed! (Although 98% of the rest of the island would thank us...not us tho!)


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

was running too much and hard wished i took more pics


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, wild pics! Wish we would get some good event here to make a bit before the end of the season!


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.supermotors.net/registry/24040/77980

wont let me post pics today so ill share what i gotThumbs Up

wish it would let me like the vid and sorry for the hum on the vid


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking back to 2010 when we got hit about every 10 days!


----------

